
The Planet Nine Hypothesis - legatus
https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.10103
======
legatus
PDF link: [https://arxiv.org/pdf/1902.10103](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1902.10103)

From the abstract, "This paper reviews the observational motivation, dynamical
constraints, and prospects for detection of this proposed object known as
Planet Nine".

I decided to share this paper from M. Brown and K. Batygin as I know there are
many, on HN, interested about Planet Nine, and this paper seems to be a great
review from the authors of the original paper itself. For users interested in
shorter posts, I recommend checking out Batygin's posts from
findplanetnine.com

